# Most Epic Moment in Movies



## Girl I don't care (May 21, 2008)

for you, which moment/scene in a movie created the biggest sense of epicness, or simply sent shivers down your spine. through all aspects, eg, effects, use of music etc.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (May 21, 2008)

Sam putting Frodo on his shoulders to go to that hot volcano to destroy the ring


----------



## ParkingLot_PIMP (May 21, 2008)

The one angle camera view in Children of Men. Where they were at the hospital and those soilders were there. Hot dog that was sick.


----------



## Memos (May 21, 2008)

the whole of the Mines of Moria scene with the Balrog in Lord of the Rings


----------



## Morph (May 21, 2008)

The scene from Resident Evil: Extinction, where Alice burns all the birds to a crisp was epic... for me anyway  The camera angles, slow motion and other effects. It was made of awesome


----------



## Lucien Lachance (May 21, 2008)

Sweeney Todd spoiler below.

*Spoiler*: __ 



When Sweeney finally killed the judge in Sweeney Todd


----------



## Superrazien (May 21, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTVHAIHDRcg[/YOUTUBE]

Epic defined.


----------



## Vangelis (May 21, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhxbYTMNMxo[/YOUTUBE]

You know its true.


----------



## martryn (May 21, 2008)

That end battle in Platoon.  Yoda pulling out his lightsaber first time on screen.  The Bride vs. O-Ren Ishi.  Bigwig vs. Woundwort/ Woundwort takes on the dog.  Leon fights the SWAT team.


----------



## Morph (May 21, 2008)

martryn said:


> That end battle in Platoon.  Yoda pulling out his lightsaber first time on screen.  *The Bride vs. O-Ren Ishi.*  Bigwig vs. Woundwort/ Woundwort takes on the dog.  Leon fights the SWAT team.



Yesssssss.


----------



## Snakety69 (May 22, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=Z3Hlv1oaCzE[/YOUTUBE]​
Not only was that some fucking slick, fluid animation, but that Tarzan yell at the end was indeed epic


----------



## Arcanis (May 22, 2008)

All of Smith's epic speeches in The Matrix.

The big reveal at the end of The Usual Suspects really sent shivers down my spine.


----------



## Girl I don't care (May 22, 2008)

Superrazien said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTVHAIHDRcg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Epic defined.



certainly true. also when Sephiroth returned in AC it was kinda epic for me.


----------



## IchiTenshou (May 22, 2008)

all the super hero movie
when the hero appears ^^ ahaha


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (May 22, 2008)

The end of Speed Racer when it cuts back & forth between past and present, talking about the meaning of racing and all that shiz.
I almost cried.


----------



## Zeroo (May 22, 2008)

Terminator II ending...

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=DEMICfWLOig[/YOUTUBE]

truly epic...and sad..


----------



## Stallyns808 (May 22, 2008)

The Train scene in Spider-Man 2.

The Fifth Element when Bruce Willis walks up to a group of aliens holding people hostage and busts a cap right in the alien leaders head.

The end of the movie The Prestige when you find out the trick behind the two rival magician's magic; 
*Spoiler*: __ 



that Christian Bale's character was actually twins and Hugh Jackman was able to actually clone himself.


----------



## destroy_musick (May 22, 2008)




----------



## C00 (May 22, 2008)

The Great Escape Bike Chase


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (May 22, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> the whole of the Mines of Moria scene with the Balrog in Lord of the Rings



QFT. It really felt like a true RPG-style adventure. While I loved the whole war of the Rings thing going on in the other 2 movies. FOTR really captured the traditional epic RPG adventure spirit with the Mines of Moria scene.

Oh and the Battle of Minas Tirith was awesome as well.


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 22, 2008)

These Are The Most Epic Scenes in Cinema


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2008)

Gladiator.  Maximus wins the battle against the tigers and an undefeated gladiator.  Another moment is before he goes to the colosseum...he wins a match in the JR. Circuit...and the crowd hits him with "Spaniard" chants as a result.  

Great contribution Avant.  Gladiator is the fucking definition of epic.


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 22, 2008)

More Epic Moments:

In this scene just watching as the Samurai began to approach sent shivers down my spine


----------



## destroy_musick (May 22, 2008)




----------



## Lestat Uchiha (May 22, 2008)

1) The scene on Gladiator where Maximus and his buddies "recreate" the battle of Cartage. That scene was just too damn awesome.

2) Leonidas returning to Sparta after his training in "300".

3) Cloud vs Sephiroth in "FF7: Advent Children". I just couldn't stop looking at the battle and almost cried for how awesome it was.


----------



## superman_1 (May 22, 2008)

for me its gotta be the whole jurassic park movie...the whole jurassic park experience....esp. watching the brachiosaurus scene and then the t-rex and raptors... this movie was like my most fav. movie....... i was 9 years when it came out and i went to the movie theatre to watch it with my family....i used to live in india back then when this movie came out and it was the first english movie i even watched....lol...


----------



## laly (May 22, 2008)

The very end of Requiem for a Dream. Don't know if you could really define it as epic but if there's a movie scene (and movie as a whole) that sent shivers down my spine, that was it.


----------



## Kyuubi Whisker (May 22, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]aiAtjgnWAUg[/YOUTUBE]

Put it in full screen, and start around 1:38.


----------



## Kyuubi Whisker (May 22, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]YDecLiA_Qbw[/YOUTUBE]

Imagine seeing this in a palace in all its full 70mm glory.  The first shot was specially composed so that George C. Scott would appear life-sized.


----------



## Rebelle Fleur (May 22, 2008)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=Z3Hlv1oaCzE[/YOUTUBE]​
> Not only was that some fucking slick, fluid animation, but that Tarzan yell at the end was indeed epic



haha agreed 100%


----------



## Memos (May 22, 2008)

i have to agree most with Gladiator and the Last Samurai

also the fight between Kaneda and Tetsuo was pretty epic i think, you really have to understand their relationship and characters to fully appreciate their battle, and when Tetsuo destroys that satellite in total silence is amazing which in turn is followed by the pieces of the satellite falling to earth.

that whole movie was brilliant but that section made the movie for me.

also this may seem weird but the moments when Haku was a dragon in Spirited Away was amazing, that film is just pure magic....not a single thing wrong with it, if you havent seen it, go watch it now.


----------



## Kyuubi Whisker (May 23, 2008)

What about the end of _Throne of Blood_?  Especially considering 
*Spoiler*: __ 



those were real arrows.  Toshiro Mifune waved not just to clear the wall, but to signal to the archers where he would move next.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 23, 2008)




----------



## Gooba (May 23, 2008)

Bruce Campbell constructing his Chainsaw hand, the moment he put it on, sawed off the shotgun, and said "Groovy."


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 23, 2008)

the end of braveheart - when he shouts freeeeeeeeeeeeedddddddddddddoooooooooom, and then the handkerchief falls to the ground
hero- when the shot the arrows and then all you see is his outline
-ending of leon the professional


----------



## BladeofTheChad (May 23, 2008)

"Luke, I am your father."

'Nuff said


----------



## less (May 23, 2008)

Gooba said:


> Bruce Campbell constructing his Chainsaw hand, the moment he put it on, sawed off the shotgun, and said "Groovy."



Pretty much. If you disagree, my bet is that you haven't seen it.


----------



## CalRahhh (May 23, 2008)

destroy_musick said:


> also, i dont know about you, but the ending to Se7en is fucking brutally epic. Spacey is top-notch, the writing was BRILLIANT, Brad Pitt was top-form and the twist/reveal is shocking. Class stuff



2nded. 
That scene was holy shit epic. It was gut-wrenching.

"Somebody call somebody"


----------



## Girl I don't care (May 23, 2008)

yeah the final battle in the last samurai was epic also.


----------



## demonhunter007 (May 23, 2008)

Akira, V for Vendetta, and Requiem for a Dream all had epic endings.


----------



## Girl I don't care (May 23, 2008)

in Akira if i remeber correctly the explosion in the city covered darkness and you see the buildings being slowly consumed, followed by the catastrophic effect. the soundtrack accompanying was great also.


----------



## WILD CARD (May 23, 2008)

Raiders of the lost ark truck chase scene.

Up to now I have yet to see an action scene that has that level of creativity.


----------



## Big Baller Brand (May 23, 2008)

Terminator 2 Ending:

When Arnold lowers himself into the metal melter pool because his robotic body is slowly dying. As his body slowly is engulfed by the melter, the last thing that you see is a thumbs up that Arnold gives John Conner.

Such a tear jerker at the time. Haha


----------



## Violent-nin (May 23, 2008)

Can't get anymore epic than this:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLO1YIWQuXE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Girl I don't care (May 23, 2008)

also when the ents decide to march on to isengard in the two towers was quite epic too.


----------



## keiiya (May 25, 2008)

1. The Good, The Bad and The Ugly - The Mexican standoff scene.

2. Scarface - When Tony goes out guns blazing.

3. Braveheart - The Battle of Stirling (the speech to the Scottish rebels and the battle that follows).

4. Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers - Helm?s Deep

5. Die Hard 2 - The "Yippie-kay-yay, friend!" scene.


----------



## Kyuubi Whisker (May 28, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]TJ3wD5dgV9g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Girl I don't care (May 29, 2008)

Kyuubi Whisker said:


> [YOUTUBE]TJ3wD5dgV9g[/YOUTUBE]



no idea what that was at all.


----------



## Juggernaut1985 (May 29, 2008)

The scene in Return of the King where they light the beacons. The music was awesome.


----------



## Rose (May 29, 2008)

gladitor and the last samurai were both epic movies.

Also I think the ending of "The Mist" was so epicly tragic.
[YOUTUBE]QimM-9VyG9w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## narutorulez (May 29, 2008)

opening of 2001
A better Tomorrow 2 when the guys are going to attack the house where all the mobsters are
the whole fucking 4 hours of Once Upon A Time In America
Heat the dinner scene with De Niro and Pacino
anymovie with Sonny Chiba in it!
Lonewolf & Cub, pretty much all the 5 movies are filled with epic scenes


----------



## Hope (May 29, 2008)

Lion King opening, Circle of life. Gets me everytime. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vX07j9SDFcc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 29, 2008)

I just saw this clip from the move "Roar!" and it left me with a WHAT IN THE FUCKING WORLD! expression.

Even if I got all the money in the world, had a harem of the most beautiful girls, and was made Emperor of Humanity, would I EVER have the balls to do what this guy did


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (May 29, 2008)

Terminator Judgement ending


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 29, 2008)

_The scene in Cloverfield when you see it's face for the first time._


----------



## Shock Therapy (May 29, 2008)

The Lotr final battle was pure epicness.


----------



## Podman (Jun 1, 2008)

In "House of Nine" at the  end when she realizes she just walked into another house.

 In "Cube 2" where the Hypercube Collapses

 In "Rocky" when he is running up the step

 The Final FIght between Arnold Swartsenager and the Predator in "Predator"

 In "etroit Rock City"when they finally make it in the KISS concert

 The Scene in "Road to Perdition" when the Dad Dies

 In "enacious D and the Pick of Destiny" when they defeat Satan/

 In "Clock Work Orange" when Alex Gets his evil back and says " Oh, my Brothers I was cured"

 In "O' Brother where are though" when the flood comes and saves them

 In "The Big Lebowski" when he finally pieces everything together

 I could go on but I won't


----------



## az57 (Jun 1, 2008)

Oh-Daesu's fight in OLDBOY

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NY1lpIf5Jmg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 1, 2008)

There are so many out there: 

One that comes to mind is the original Agent Smith And Neo Fight.


----------



## Maffy the Love Doctor (Jun 1, 2008)

At the end of The Right Stuff, when Chuck Yeager breaks the altitude record and the 7 Mercury astronaut pilots (who are at a completely different location) all look at one another and it's like they can FEEL what Yeager is doing. Most epic and definitely one of the most beautiful movie moments in my book.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRSbYXutreE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Goodfellow (Jun 1, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q06B_ANNlKw[/YOUTUBE]

"No, what you got is _bullets_...And the hope that when your guns are empty I am no longer standing. Because if I _am_...You will be dead before you've reloaded."


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 1, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pzAIZN9HuFg[/YOUTUBE]

Se7en ending moment. You really should watch the entire movie though to get how great this ending is.

I also like the scene when they are in the car.


----------



## Maffy the Love Doctor (Jun 1, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pzAIZN9HuFg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Se7en ending moment. You really should watch the entire movie though to get how great this ending is.
> 
> I also like the scene when they are in the car.



Definitely agree. I get the chills everytime I watch it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 1, 2008)




----------



## SENTINEL (Jun 5, 2008)

The mist, BEST FUCKING ENDING!


----------



## Taleran (Jun 5, 2008)

I guess I'll start with this one


Drunken Master 2 / Legend of Drunken Master


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 5, 2008)

Taleran said:


> I guess I'll start with this one
> 
> 
> Drunken Master 2 / Legend of Drunken Master


----------



## Taleran (Jun 5, 2008)

What makes you think I care about impressing someone who found that piece of shit adaptation V for Vendetta an epic movie 


neway

Princess Bride


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 5, 2008)

Taleran said:


> What makes you think I care about impressing someone who found that piece of shit adaptation V for Vendetta an epic movie
> 
> 
> neway
> ...


----------



## Taleran (Jun 5, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Umm epic moments can happen in any movie, the thread doesn't say the movie has to be epic, just the moment. Maybe you should try impressing someone with some reading comprehension skills?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 5, 2008)

(God am I glad that's back)


----------



## Taleran (Jun 5, 2008)

I could just have posted the entire movie but I'll keep it at 1 scene


----------



## Maycara (Jun 6, 2008)

^good one...


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whPJwFBfSdU[/YOUTUBE]

Gets me everytime...


----------



## Hellion (Jun 6, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> The end of the movie The Prestige when you find out the trick behind the two rival magician's magic;
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


I have to agree with this.  

I was amazed because they show you Jackman's trick right away but your brain doesn't process it, until they show you at the end


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 6, 2008)

Anakin Vs Obi Wan, Ending To Emipire Strikes Back, When Sam Witwicky Shoves The All Spark In Megatron's Chest, The Grand Prix In Speed Racer, End Of Iron Man, Spiderman Train Scene, When New Goblin Shows Up In Episode 3, The Melting Part In Raiders, The Crystal Skull Temple Part In Kingdom Of The Crystal Skull, When The Cloverfield Monster Takes The Helicopter Down, And Then Kills Hud, When Godzilla Kills Ghidora And Then Walks Off In Final Wars, The Jet Li Vs Jackie Chan Fight In Forbidden Kingdom, etc.


----------



## Starrk (Jun 6, 2008)

Lucien Lachance said:


> Sweeney Todd spoiler below.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



When Sweeny killed his wife, then Lovett, then got killed by the kid.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jun 7, 2008)

the scene in Scanners where the dude's head explodes.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 7, 2008)

*tell our enemies that they may take our lives, but they'll never take... OUR FREEDOM!*

How can you not post the most exhilarating line in a movie?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 7, 2008)

The Ending of Casino Royal where bond kills Mr. White.


----------



## Talon. (Jun 7, 2008)

The opening sequence in raiders of the lost ark. I'm too lazy to look up a vid right now, but y'all will know EXACTLY what im talkin bout


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jun 8, 2008)

Bender B. Rodriguez said:


> The opening sequence in raiders of the lost ark. I'm too lazy to look up a vid right now, but y'all will know EXACTLY what im talkin bout



which part of it?  The opening scene was like 10 minutes long.

Rifftrax for it was great though.


----------



## Kyuubi Whisker (Jun 8, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]O35iphfiMhs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lady (Jun 10, 2008)

Boromir's Death scene. 

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=20w-nuLcneU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 11, 2008)

Kindergarten Cop.


----------



## Denji (Jun 11, 2008)

the opening of the Ark in _Raiders of the Lost Ark_

Indy completing the "leap of faith" test in _The Last Crusade_


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 11, 2008)

Yoda levitating the X-Wing in Empire Strikes Back.

But most epic of all...


----------



## batanga (Jun 12, 2008)

Try to top these:


----------



## Boocock (Jun 19, 2008)

The Spider-Man 2 train scene. When the normal everyday guys carry Peter out of the train and talk about how he is just a normal guy, I still get goosebumps. That scene was so perfectly done.

The Hulk's Sparta-style kick on Emil Blansky was also pretty funny. I honestly didn't see that coming. I was like "Oh sweet, awesome fight scene!", and the result was instead a really hard "THIS IS SPARTA!"-like kick.


----------



## Chee (Jun 19, 2008)

^^ That was awesome. The way he got kicked onto the tree was pure awesome.

The Hulk vs The Abomination is my current favorite epic moment.


----------



## Altron (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## batanga (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 6, 2008)

Hmmm, a few

1) The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly: The final duel.

2) For a Few Dollars More: The Final Duel(and when the main villain kills the white guy early on)

3) Fistful of Dollars: The final duel

4) Once Upon a Time in the West: When Henry Fonda is first seen.

The hell? All those are Sergio Leone films.

5) Pirates of the Carribean 2: When the Kraken destroys that first ship. The organs playing were awesome.

6) Dead or Alive: Final- When "Air on the G string" plays near the end, as the two leads go to duel eachother. "Air on the G string" makes any scene awesome, but this was it at its coolest.

7) The Tale of Zatoichi: When Zatoichi is scolding the Yakuza guys near the end. 

8) The final duel in the final "Samurai" movie.

9) Seven Samurai: When Mifune is explaining the peasants actions.

10) The Godzilla movies have a few scenes like this, from "Gojira" to the newer Shusuke Kaneko one. When Ghidorah goes into dragon form and fights Godzilla at the end, I was cheering like a little schoolgirl.

All I can think of for now.


----------



## Shibo (Aug 6, 2008)

ehm, yeah spoiler for Infernal Affairs 

when In like, Infernal Affairs 1, this police guy who's name I dont remember was thrown off the roof and Yan was standing there like "omg O______________o" With the music and all, I dunno.. It was kinda sad but cool

It was special because it meant he was f*cked. If you've seen Infernal Affairs you'll know what I mean

And deffinitly when Jubeh starts singing his "story about baseball and a boy" in Battlefield Baseball. That was so great


----------



## Taleran (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## Shibo (Aug 6, 2008)

oh that movie was cool  ^ 
I should watch that again, been a while since I last saw it


----------



## IsoloKiro (Aug 6, 2008)

Star Wars: Revenge of the Sith. Yoda fighting Darth Sidious was epic seeing as they were the best of each side. I'm mostly referring to the scene where they are rising on the pedestal that goes to the Senate room. There was alot riding on that fight as well.

I also agree with the Spiderman 2 train scene. I like it better in 2.1.

Pirates of the Carribean 2 at the end when Jack Sparrow finally faces the Kraken.

Even though X3 was...ya know. When I first saw it, the scene with Xavier being shattered and Wolverine being attacked by Phoenix at the end (His healing factor battling against the demolecularization....not even a word is it?)


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 6, 2008)

Armageddon, when Bruce Willis stays to blow up the asteroid. Fuckin epic


----------



## damnhot (Aug 21, 2008)

I AM YOUR FATHER

NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## Altron (Aug 21, 2008)

Man on fire: Denzel on the balcony with an RPG "Forgiveness is between them and god, it is my job to arrange the meeting", and then launches the RPG.


----------



## The Question (Aug 22, 2008)

This scene always gets me.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dbxkYpGL1i8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Oh, and personally I thought that Hot Fuzz was full of epic action moments.  The major fight scene at the end was especially great.  If I can find a decent clip, I'll post it.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Hv9QwD4S-E&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Aug 22, 2008)

When Regina George got hit by a bus in Mean Girls.


----------



## Seany (Aug 22, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6mXLZLAxePU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 22, 2008)

The part where Anakin and Obi Wan were fighting in The revenge of the sith


----------



## martryn (Aug 22, 2008)

When Leon opens a can of whoop ass on the SWAT team in The Professional.


----------



## Chee (Aug 23, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_oSn0ZKHJQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ethereal (Aug 23, 2008)

There are too many of those but this one comes to mind right now.


----------



## The Question (Aug 26, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXSMYQAfO8k&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Mufasa's death.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 26, 2008)

Bateman/Batman/Bale () flexing and winking at himself in the mirror while plowing a hooker.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 26, 2008)

I still say almost anything Sergio Leone has done........


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 26, 2008)

Many of my favourates have already been posted but here is another.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6QPGqqLYSjg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Question (Aug 26, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fB0_vJUc3o4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9OxQ-2gR1DU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=prDCDmchtTg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nejifangirl (Sep 7, 2008)

When velma kelly belts out "All that Jazz" during the opening of the movie..I almost cum my pants!


----------



## Even (Sep 7, 2008)




----------



## Chee (Sep 7, 2008)




----------



## Disturbia (Sep 7, 2008)

Basically everytime a bad guy wins is considered an epic moment. 

Oh, and I absolutely agree.


----------



## Hef (Sep 7, 2008)

Kill Bill vol. 2, chapter 9: Elle and I. 

The fight was fucking epic. I love Elle so much.


----------



## Seany (Sep 7, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rj1DGI614DA[/YOUTUBE]

I can post the Dark Knight too


----------



## Even (Sep 7, 2008)




----------



## Seany (Sep 7, 2008)

Fuck this! 

*posts the whole movie*


----------



## Taleran (Oct 30, 2008)

You guys need some real epic

So I found someone to give it to you straight




			
				Howard Beale said:
			
		

> I don't have to tell you things are bad. Everybody knows things are bad. It's a depression. Everybody's out of work or scared of losing their job. The dollar buys a nickel's work, banks are going bust, shopkeepers keep a gun under the counter. Punks are running wild in the street and there's nobody anywhere who seems to know what to do, and there's no end to it. We know the air is unfit to breathe and our food is unfit to eat, and we sit watching our TV's while some local newscaster tells us that today we had fifteen homicides and sixty-three violent crimes, as if that's the way it's supposed to be. We know things are bad - worse than bad. They're crazy. It's like everything everywhere is going crazy, so we don't go out anymore. We sit in the house, and slowly the world we are living in is getting smaller, and all we say is, 'Please, at least leave us alone in our living rooms. Let me have my toaster and my TV and my steel-belted radials and I won't say anything. Just leave us alone.' Well, I'm not gonna leave you alone. I want you to get mad! I don't want you to protest. I don't want you to riot - I don't want you to write to your congressman because I wouldn't know what to tell you to write. I don't know what to do about the depression and the inflation and the Russians and the crime in the street. All I know is that first you've got to get mad. You've got to say, 'I'm a HUMAN BEING, Goddamnit! My life has VALUE!' So I want you to get up now. I want all of you to get up out of your chairs. I want you to get up right now and go to the window. Open it, and stick your head out, and yell, 'I'M AS MAD AS HELL, AND I'M NOT GOING TO TAKE THIS ANYMORE!' I want you to get up right now, sit up, go to your windows, open them and stick your head out and yell - 'I'm as mad as hell and I'm not going to take this anymore!' Things have got to change. But first, you've gotta get mad!... You've got to say, 'I'm as mad as hell, and I'm not going to take this anymore!' Then we'll figure out what to do about the depression and the inflation and the oil crisis. But first get up out of your chairs, open the window, stick your head out, and yell, and say it: "I'M AS MAD AS HELL, AND I'M NOT GOING TO TAKE THIS ANYMORE!"






			
				Howard Beale said:
			
		

> Edward George Ruddy died today! Edward George Ruddy was the Chairman of the Board of the Union Broadcasting Systems, and he died at eleven o'clock this morning of a heart condition, and woe is us! We're in a lot of trouble!
> Howard Beale: [calmly strolling toward the audience] So. A rich little man with white hair died. What has that got to do with the price of rice, right? And *why* is that woe to us? Because you people, and sixty-two million other Americans, are listening to me right now. Because less than three percent of you people read books! Because less than fifteen percent of you read newspapers! Because the only truth you know is what you get over this tube. Right now, there is a whole, an entire generation that never knew anything that didn't come out of this tube! This tube is the Gospel, the ultimate revelation. This tube can make or break presidents, popes, prime ministers... This tube is the most awesome God-damned force in the whole godless world, and woe is us if it ever falls in to the hands of the wrong people, and that's why woe is us that Edward George Ruddy died. Because this company is now in the hands of CCA -- the Communication Corporation of America. There's a new Chairman of the Board, a man called Frank Hackett, sitting in Mr. Ruddy's office on the twentieth floor. And when the twelfth largest company in the world controls the most awesome God-damned propoganda force in the whole godless world, who knows what shit will be peddled for truth on this network? So, you listen to me. Listen to me: Television is not the truth! Television is a God-damned amusement park! Television is a circus, a carnival, a traveling troupe of acrobats, storytellers, dancers, singers, jugglers, side-show freaks, lion tamers, and football players. We're in the boredom-killing business! So if you want the truth... Go to God! Go to your gurus! Go to yourselves! Because that's the only place you're ever going to find any real truth. But, man, you're never going to get any truth from us. We'll tell you anything you want to hear; we lie like hell. We'll tell you that, uh, Kojak always gets the killer, or that nobody ever gets cancer at Archie Bunker's house, and no matter how much trouble the hero is in, don't worry, just look at your watch; at the end of the hour he's going to win. We'll tell you any shit you want to hear. We deal in *illusions*, man! None of it is true! But you people sit there, day after day, night after night, all ages, colors, creeds... We're all you know. You're beginning to believe the illusions we're spinning here. You're beginning to think that the tube is reality, and that your own lives are unreal. You do whatever the tube tells you! You dress like the tube, you eat like the tube, you raise your children like the tube, you even *think* like the tube! This is mass madness, you maniacs! In God's name, you people are the real thing! *WE* are the illusion! So turn off your television sets. Turn them off now. Turn them off right now. Turn them off and leave them off! Turn them off right in the middle of the sentence I'm speaking to you now! TURN THEM OFF...




Game, Set and Fucking Match


----------



## Raeshell (Oct 30, 2008)

The end of memoires of a geisha when Sayuri gos to meet Nobi and it's the chairman instead.
The tango in moulin rouge
The whole of Evita was epic
The decision part in the phantom of the opera when Christine has to choose between marrying the phantom or raul dying.
And the L movie on the plane and when you see him on a bike


----------



## HugeGuy (Oct 30, 2008)

-Saruman's speech to 10000 Uruk-Hai.
-Last March of the Ents.
-Rohirrim's arrival at Helm's Deep.
-Gandalf riding round Minas Tirith to meet the Steward of Gondor.
-The lighting of the Beacon of Amun-Din.
-The Charge of Rohirrims.
-The Passing of Sauron.

You'll need alot to top those.


----------



## Para (Oct 31, 2008)

Lucien Lachance said:


> Sweeney Todd spoiler below.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



BENJAMIN BARKER 

Let's see...


*Spoiler*: _Pulp Fiction_ 



The moment where Vince opens the door and Bruce is standing there; just the eye contact before he shoots him.




*Spoiler*: _Evil Dead 2_ 



Where he starts laughing manically; I can't get enough of that scene 




*Spoiler*: _The Breakfast Club_ 



Where Bender yells "You are a bitch!"; I'm always like "Fuck yeah she is "


----------



## Seany (Oct 31, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6csp2fZt2E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Slayz (Oct 31, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80q7aQqNZzQ&eurl[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Taleran (Oct 31, 2008)

Now with Youtube


----------



## Para (Nov 1, 2008)

I don't know about 'epic', and I don't know why; but this scene makes me lol everytime:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aK8vVk4_n2Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=moSFlvxnbgk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Dec 26, 2013)

Waiting for Rukia's drunken necroing to get him in trouble.


----------



## Kyuubi Whisker (Dec 26, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]EfbYp9oaIT8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 27, 2013)

Totally not a vagina 

[YOUTUBE]JsHkvYPCBRo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yasha (Dec 27, 2013)

Gandalf casting spell and telling Balrog "You shall not pass" in the Fellowship of the Ring.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Also epic_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kdEl-rsvaaA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Dec 27, 2013)

Seeing the dinosaurs the first time on Jurassic Park.


----------



## TylerDurden (Dec 29, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]wowcMAObNCs[/YOUTUBE]

Couldn't find the long version but boy does this moment rule.

Totally.


----------



## James Bond (Dec 29, 2013)

Oldboy Hallway Fight 
*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VwIIDzrVVdc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2013)

Spike Lee tried to do something similar in his Oldboy.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 29, 2013)

"Squeal like a pig, boy!"


----------



## James Bond (Dec 29, 2013)

I wanted to pick a fight scene from The Raid as well but honestly could pick the standout fight for which to use. My personal favourite that tips slightly above the rest would be the hallway fight where he impaled a guy on a bit of broken door.


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 29, 2013)

End showdown of _The Good, the Bad and the Ugly_

[YOUTUBE]J0BrdMi-oyc[/YOUTUBE]

Opening of _Star Wars_

[YOUTUBE]dbn-Ox1XawI[/YOUTUBE]

.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2013)

It was epic when they beat the shit out of mad dog.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 29, 2013)

Angry Cat will avenge him.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 29, 2013)

Darth Vaders first entrance

Neo dodges bullets first time

Mad dogg vs the brothers 

You shall not pass

The jokers first why so serious before he kills the mob guy

Ending of scarface


----------



## Nuuskis (Dec 30, 2013)

These are the two scenes in LotR trilogy that affected me the most.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]EmTz7EAYLrs[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]uuPHF7_eWYk[/YOUTUBE]




And here everything after 1:12


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]YZ_j3s5xj8I[/YOUTUBE]




Also I just love that badass western music here in 1:27 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]Y-rFT-uHm4w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Maffy the Love Doctor (Dec 30, 2013)

The Right Stuff is one giant epic moment. One of my favorite movie scenes in any movie is when Chuck Yeager simply takes the NF-104 for a joy ride and crashes it without giving any fucks. I love how it cuts back and forth from the Yeager to the astronaut pilots in Texas as well. Such an amazing film.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRSbYXutreE[/YOUTUBE]




"Sir, over there, is that a man!?"
"Yeah, you're damn right it is!"


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Dec 30, 2013)

Sauron said:


> These are the two scenes in LotR trilogy that affected me the most.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Those scenes were truly epic. There are so many epic scenes that it is hard to choose.

Some of my favorite;

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FnYbsAVdkYw[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mNMk0XGa0bQ[/YOUTUBE]

*In the Name of the Father*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EalRRJp9hOQ[/YOUTUBE]



*There Will be Blood*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MyKNmvJYO7o[/YOUTUBE]



*Gangs of New York*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQy5xztHVPQ[/YOUTUBE]



*The Dark Knight*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nUSPq37NMHw[/YOUTUBE]




*The Avengers*


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PvEP3BqzSxU[/YOUTUBE]


----------

